# stinky bedding



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

sometimes the bedding would smell so bad. is this bad for us humans? my mom hates my mices and she thinks the smell might make us sick.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The smell is awfulk, especially if you keep mice in the house. You just have to clean out often, if ammonia from urine builds up it can pose a health risk to the mice and eventually humans.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

How often are you cleaning your mice?
My main concern, at this point, would rest with your mice........


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

i keep them inside my room and our house is small. inside one of the cages, i see something on the wall like something got rubbed on there and it surrounds the bedding. is this a built up of ammonia?

the last time i clean out was a 1 month ago. i like to change everything all at once and im changing it today now that the babies are 1 month old

what do you mean rest with your mice???


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

"Rest" in this case means "be." Tratallen's main concern would be with your mice.

I clean my mice twice a week. But I love the smell of mice (not ammonia buildup, just their normal smell).


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean about the thing on the wall but it probably needs to be cleaned. I clean my mice atleast once a week, of course you should leave mothers with their babies undisturbed for a while but maybe 2 weeks is long enough.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

the thing on the wall is like dried urine or something. it looks that way. 
ok i will leave the remaining babies today with their moms undisturbed. in about 2 hours, i will be taking the cage and bringing them over to my friends house so that we can pick the 24 out of the 38 babies to sell at the petshop today


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Cleaning the mice out once a month is bad for there Health, there condition and you wonder why your house stinks???!

I have said this to you once before and i am not the only one, learn to look after your mice!


----------

